# DIY aquarium stand



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Soo, I built an aquarium stand for my new 40g breeder tank. I built the stand because I couldn't find a suitable second hand table to hold it in my area, it is better than cinder blocks, and cost half of what they wanted for a pre-made stand in the pet store ($180 - rip off).

I'll be painting it next with some latex paint to ensure it doesn't warp if water gets on it. I might also fix some lights to the underside of the table.










I used this guide from:
http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=1169964


----------



## TankAaron (Aug 8, 2014)

The work was very neatly done. I suppose it's no surprise that the surgeon likes to work with his hands, and does a very good job.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Not a surgeon yet 

3 coats of paint later:


----------



## drewsuf82 (Apr 30, 2013)

Stand looks good.....

Like the black!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Beefy man.  I used some velcro and some nice dark grey fabric to make a skin for a similar stand on had on my tank before I finished my cherry one I did recently.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks drew.

Any pics Aaron? That sounds interesting!


----------



## pandragon (Jul 10, 2014)

I thought you would have made some doors for it and got some moulding to match that little table you have on the side of one of the pics, the one that is stained a nice reddish-dark cherry I think. Looks good though.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

The red one is a dresser that came with the room I'm renting. 

I could have done molding and doors, but I dislike doors and the extras would have made the stand more expensive, might as well have just bought a premade in that case for the same cash.


----------



## pandragon (Jul 10, 2014)

Ah, that makes since. I have to have doors/locks on everything or my kid will get into it. I could imagine what would happen if I had a sump under my 29g......


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

At least that is one thing I don't have to worry about yet. I can only imagine kid-proofing everything is a real exercise or trying to study and take care of a child at the same time >.<.


----------



## pandragon (Jul 10, 2014)

Child proofing I have gotten pretty good at, working/studying not so much. I got away with setting up my 29g when the wee one started liking fishies and her 5 year b day rolled around. 

Great job on the stand though, especially without the tools to make complex jointery. 

BTW, if you don't mind, how much did it cost in your area for all the stuff to put it together? I am assuming you got the wood pre cut or already had a saw.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

No, no pics of the old stand. It was pretty lack luster, but it got the job done.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Thats too bad Aaron.

I think the wood was $66 total, then I bought some nails and paint for about 20 and then had a local wood shop cut the wood for me since I don't have my tools with me. That cost $30, so in total just over a hundred. Instead of $180 + tax for a premade.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

The fabric was pretty cheap from JoAnn fabrics. Of course, it helps that my wife can sew.


----------



## pandragon (Jul 10, 2014)

That's a great deal Zap, and awesome that Aaron's wife can sew. I cannot sew for the life of me. I lucked out getting a stand for my 29g on sale with the tank at petsmart, sure its a fiberboard piece of crap, but was cheaper than what I could make, er have my hubby make rather, and without having to buy a table saw.


----------

